
A Better Unsubscribe - kdivvela
http://kdivvela.posterous.com/a-better-unsubscribe
======
harrybr
A business owner might approve of this design, since they will probably get
slightly fewer unsubscribes. However, many users will find this mildly
annoying. You wouldn't add an extra step in the sign up process, so out of
respect you shouldn't on the way out either.

